# How to clean out blocked lines on your DTG Printer.



## CViolette (Jan 14, 2015)

We had purchased a Summit DTG printer, and for 2 years no problems not even with white ink. This year, we could not get magenta and black to draw through the lines nor could we draw through the waste line from the capping station. First problem of waste line, remove plastic plate, there is a small screw from the top to undo and then from underneath, move plate to the right and then downward to remove, from the capping station there is two lines with springs and a white connector must be plugged into the two short tubes that allow for waste flow and drawing of ink/cleaning fluid. This some how was not connected. After reconnecting, we were able to draw yellow and blue, and white through the lines, but magenta and black did not draw through so we knew there was a blockage somewhere. So the next step was to disconnect from the dampeners the tubing and inject cleaning fluid in to assist in loosening any dried ink, and then I follow the tubing until I saw where the tubes connected to the ink supply. There is another plate, this one is metal but you can not remove it completely, there are two screws holding it in place to remove so you will be able to push the plate aside gently because the is a cable connection underneath the plate. Once you have this metal plate pushed aside you can easily see the "L" shape connectors to the ink tubes. I had used a small wrench to loosen the plastic fastener to disconnect the tube from the ink supply, once you have done this you can then inject some cleaning fluid from that end. (Be sure to place a lint free rags under the area for any leakage.) We then injected cleaning fluid again from the dampener end of the tubing and noticed a plug of ink pop out on the other side of the tube, you then can physically grab the dried ink plug and pull to draw it out. It will resemble a gummy worm. We then reconnected everything and replaced ink supply and was able to draw ink through the system again. It is very important that you print something everyday followed by a cleaning and daily maintenance of cleaning the wiper blade and print head. You will be up and printing in no time. I hope this will help those you have struggled with their DTG printer.


----------

